# PM-923M Stand/Dolly



## abrace (Jan 29, 2017)

All,

          I have searched the forum a bit but haven't found a lot. How many of you built a dolly/cart/frame to go under your 932M stand? I just received my 932 and it looks like it may be a little low for me. I am 6'4". In addition, I want everything in the shop on wheels so I can move it around.

          Right now my thought is to build a frame that will go under the cast iron stand. I already have some 2" square tube (3/16" wall). I would build a frame out of that and make it about 3-6" wider than the stand at all dimensions to get a little extra stability. The stand would have casters on it, but also leveling feet. When the leveling feet are used it would raise the stand enough to not allow the wheels to contact.

         Anyone have any Pics/plans for a stand they have built for their 932M or similar machine? Would love to see some examples for good ideas.

         I saw one on the forum a while ago that I really liked, but I can't seem to find it for the life of me anymore!


----------



## Ironken (Jan 29, 2017)

Something like this but heavier?

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Hea...57A?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


----------



## abrace (Jan 29, 2017)

Ironken said:


> Something like this but heavier?
> 
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/Hea...57A?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com



Yes! Just like that. Anyone have any homemade ones that can share some shots of?


----------



## Chris Bettis (Jan 29, 2017)

I didn't build one as an add on to a factory stand. But rather a complete stand, here is a link to my build thread. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/index.php?threads/39859/

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## bartives (Jan 29, 2017)

I used 3x3 steel tubing, 1/8 thick to construct a simple frame to go under my PM45 mill.  Added leveling machine casters to raise my mill a total of almost 6 inches.  $30 bucks for the one 8ft piece of steel tubing, $100 bucks for the casters. My back thanks me every time I use the mill.  I can now move it easily when needed and level the mill anywhere I put it.  

The picture is from the back of the mill stand.  As you can see I welded it with my 90 amp Harborfreight flux welder, ensuring that the weight is on the two longest pieces with the casters and that the welds only hold the frame together via the cross pieces which carry only a minimal amount of the distributed weight.


----------



## Ironken (Jan 29, 2017)

I found an even heavier one here....

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Super-Heavy-Duty-Mobile-Base/D2058A


----------



## bartives (Jan 29, 2017)

Just so you know, I purchased one of those heavy duty mobile stands for my craftsman table saw ~500 lbs, already had to replace a caster.


----------



## abrace (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't want to crap on Grizzly...but...the terms 'heavy duty' and 'Grizzly' should never be in the same sentence. With something like this I prefer to make my own. Looking at the Grizzly ones does give some good ideas though.


----------



## Ironken (Jan 29, 2017)

abrace said:


> I don't want to crap on Grizzly...but...the terms 'heavy duty' and 'Grizzly' should never be in the same sentence. With something like this I prefer to make my own. Looking at the Grizzly ones does give some good ideas though.



There's alot of truth in that statement!


----------



## Duker (Jan 31, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## abrace (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks all, keep the pics coming!

What did you use for steel thickness/sizes etc? Hard to see from the photo.


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 4, 2017)

I put my PM 932 on an pump stand that I reused. I put casters and a 5/16" top on it . I had thought I might use it for a weld bench but I mounted my Pm932 on it instead. I put 3/4" jack screws to make it level and keep any movement out . The stand is 2" angle and there is a shelf  under the top to put my RT and other stuff. I think it will work out fine. My top is I think is 29" from the floor.


----------



## Duker (Feb 5, 2017)

abrace said:


> Thanks all, keep the pics coming!
> 
> What did you use for steel thickness/sizes etc? Hard to see from the photo.



Sorry for the delay, I used 4" 12 gauge tubing.  The 4" is overkill but I already had the stock. The angle iron the mill sits on is 2" .25  on top of 6" Albion casters.raising the height 8".  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abrace (Feb 5, 2017)

I picked up the steel I didn't already have in stock for this on Friday. Probably overkill but the mill is heavy and this is really a life safety item. This stand fails and it could kill someone.

Base frame will be 2" square tube 3/16" wall (already had it in stock, otherwise 1/8" would be fine). A sheet of 1/4" plate will be welded to the top of the frame that the PM stand will sit on and be bolted to.. Then I am welding some angle iron outriggers to the frame that the leveling feet will be in. That will be 4" by 3" rectangular tube, 3/8" thick.

As usual I will be using 7018 stick rod. For some reason I just like stick welding. I don't trust my mig welds...

I will take some pics as it goes together.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!

---Aaron


----------



## abrace (Feb 5, 2017)

Got the frame cut and welded together. Just welded the top and bottom. Haven't done the inside and outside corners yet...that will have to wait.

2" square tube 3/16" wall. I did bevel the edges first.

7018 rod at about 95Amps DC. 

I am not the best welder in the world...taken a couple classes in it and just stick weld whenever possible for the practice.







---Aaron


----------



## abrace (Feb 11, 2017)

Some more work on this stand today. Hope this helps someone else thinking of doing the same thing.

Got the cross members welded in today. Also 2x2 3/16 tube.

Also got the angle iron 'outriggers' cut and welded on too. They are 4x3 3/8 thick. The leveling feet will be installed in these at the 4 corners. I went with 4" high so I could basically tuck the caster wheels behind them and have them just peeking out the bottom when the feet are all the way up.

Will try to cut the supports for the caster wheels tomorrow. They will be cut out of 1/4" plate.

One the the welds is a vertical up. You can tell because it looks the worst. Luckily it is a little out of focus. Makes it look better than it is!

As usual stick welded with Lincoln 7018 Murex. Used a combination of 3/32 and 1/8 inch rods depending on what I was doing. Power was from 85A to 130A.

---Aaron

Frame with cross members welded in:







One of the flat welds welding the 2x2 tube to the 3/8" thick angle. This was a single pass:







Showing a row of stitch welds, all one pass:






The vertical up. This was the best of the 4:





Added 2 more stitch welds per side. This is a little bit of a closeup:


----------



## Todd_71 (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm designing my stand now...  Mill arrives tomorrow, so I look forward to seeing your final design.  
I'm going to add wheels to mine so I can move it around (ever changing shop layout).


----------



## abrace (Feb 19, 2017)

Todd,

             I am using wheels as well. My rule is that nothing in the shop will be fastened in place too! The only exceptions so far are the lathe and the air compressor...those aren't on wheels.

            Been working on the stand all day. Just got the wheel gussets/mounts done. They are 1" thick steel so they will clear the leveling feet when the feet are all the way up. Not my original plan but my design had a couple miscalculations in it as I had forgotten to account for the nut and washer on the leveling feet.

            Just got done drilling and tapping the 16 5/16" holes for the wheel plate bolts. Took me a little extra time because I think my drill press is dying. Making a clicking sound from the top of the motor. I think the bushing/bearing in the motor is croaking.

            I will post some pgotos later.


----------



## abrace (Feb 19, 2017)

Days progress. Got the wheel gussets (1" steel, see above for why) all drilled, tapped, and welded up. Starting to take shape. My flat welds are starting to look pretty nice, but my vertical up still needs work. Very inconsistent. Sometimes they look great, sometimes like crap...a lot of has to do with when I can see the puddle well. Makes sense.

So far I am happy with this stand. Next step is to cut the 1/4" steel plate that will go on the top. The mill will end up sitting on that and being bolted to it.

Pics of it upside down, rightside up, and some weld closeups. I also have ONE of the leveling feet installed just to make sure it would work, but I removed tghe foot (pad) while I was welding. That is that strange looking brass 'nipple' you see when the stand is upside down.


----------



## BFHammer (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.  My PM-932m is on order so I'm thinking about a base also.  

What will your table height be with your base?


----------



## abrace (Feb 19, 2017)

BFHammer said:


> Thanks for sharing.  My PM-932m is on order so I'm thinking about a base also.
> 
> What will your table height be with your base?



Honestly, I don't recall what the factory height is. This stand will raise the factory stand/mill combination from a low of about 5" to a high of about 10"...all depends on how high I adjust the adjustable feet. The low of 5" is with the feet down just enough to take the wheels off the ground.

---Aaron


----------



## Punch (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey guys I know some of you built bases, but I did not go with the PM stand and built my own.  I posted this Bc I know i searched for ideas so maybe this will help someone. It is 41" to the top of the table and that seems to be a good height for me and I'm 5'10".   The corners is where my leveling feet are so it does not rest on the wheels.  My PM932 has been great.


----------



## abrace (Feb 20, 2017)

Wow, that is really nice. Seems more useful than the coolant base you get with the 932. Nice job.


----------



## Todd_71 (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice job Punch.  Did you build the drawers?  I was looking at buying a small tool chest and frame around it and then place the mill on top of that.  Kind of like I did here with my forge.  However, I can't find exactly what I want with out spending $1000 +, so I may have to make the drawers.  That and they are usually 33" or taller making the mill probably to tall once you add wheels and a frame.


----------



## Punch (Feb 20, 2017)

Todd_71 said:


> Nice job Punch.  Did you build the drawers?  I was looking at buying a small tool chest and frame around it and then place the mill on top of that.  Kind of like I did here with my forge.  However, I can't find exactly what I want with out spending $1000 +, so I may have to make the drawers.  That and they are usually 33" or taller making the mill probably to tall once you add wheels and a frame.
> View attachment 226814



Thanks guys, Todd yes I did build the drawer and put foam in the bottom. The drawer and side panels are all made from 5052 .063" sheet metal and I bought the slides for the drawer from the hardware store. My four corners are 2"x2" x 1/4" square steel. Painted gloss white with rustoleum professional matched the PM white pretty good.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey guys I know some of you built bases, but I did not go with the PM stand and built my own.  I posted this Bc I know i searched for ideas so maybe this will help someone. It is 41" to the top of the table and that seems to be a good height for me and I'm 5'10".   The corners is where my leveling feet are so it does not rest on the wheels.  My PM932 has been great. 

I AM USING A 5 DRAWER VIDMAR CABINET UNDER A PM-833T MILL 
THE TABLE IS 44" ABOVE THE FLOOR . 
THE 5 DRAWERS HOLD TOOLING & CLAMPS FOR THE MILL . 

THE 833 WEIGHS 1000 POUNDS SO I PUT A 3/8" THICK ALUMINUM PLATE ON TOP OF THE CABINET 
TO DISTRIBUTE THE WEIGHT EVENLY . IT IS QUITE SOLID . 

I USED SHIMS TO LEVEL THE CABINET .


----------



## Punch (Feb 21, 2017)

Rimspoke, it would be nice to have all those drawers right there for convenience. I like it.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 21, 2017)

Rimspoke, it would be nice to have all those drawers right there for convenience. I like it. 

QUARTERS ARE SO TIGHT IN MY SHOP THAT YOU HAVE TO GET CREATIVE . 
THIS SETUP HAS PROVEN TO BE A GREAT SPACE SAVER . 

I ALSO INCORPORATED A SET OF DRAWERS INTO MY MAXIMAT SUPER 11 LATHE


----------



## Punch (Feb 22, 2017)

QUARTERS ARE SO TIGHT IN MY SHOP THAT YOU HAVE TO GET CREATIVE .
THIS SETUP HAS PROVEN TO BE A GREAT SPACE SAVER .

I ALSO INCORPORATED A SET OF DRAWERS INTO MY MAXIMAT SUPER 11 LATHE 

Ya I would enjoy a bigger shop myself. Those drawers in the lathe was good thinking.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 22, 2017)

Ya I would enjoy a bigger shop myself. Those drawers in the lathe was good thinking.  

THE LATHE WAS MISSING THE LARGE CABINET DOOR WHEN I GOT IT . 
THE DRAWERS CAME FROM A PROTO ADD ON TOOLBOX . 

I MADE THE SUPPORTING FRAMEWORK FROM ALUMINUM ANGLES . 
THE BIGGEST CHALLENGE WAS HAVING THIS WORK ON A SUPER 11
WITH THE OPTIONAL FOOT BRAKE . 

I HAD TO MODIFY THE MECHANISM TO MISS THE DRAWERS . 
IT ACTUALLY WORKS BETTER NOW !


----------

